# The Latest BORK Blade Guard



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I’ve had a BORK riving knife on my Shop Fox W1677 cabinet saw since it was new in 2008, shortly after they were first introduced. The most recent version of the BBG includes enough updates that I thought it least deserved a plug. The basic design remains very similar to previous versions, but with some key changes. For those who don’t know, the basic BORK is a metal extension with a riving knife that fits over the swing arm of an older style table saw that predates saws with a stock riving knife, allowing installation of a riving knife on an older saw. :thumbsup:

The most obvious change is that the materials have been upgraded from lighter aluminum to much heavier stainless steel on both the boom and the knife, making for a more robust product overall. The more subtle changes are the inclusion of a simple gauge that ensures the proper distance from the arbor to the riving knife when mounting the boom to the swing arm. It’s a very simple and effective device that eliminates the guess work of where the boom should be placed along the swing arm….it made the installation a lot simpler for me, and ensures that it gets placed properly and has the correct clearance from the blade. The height adjustment slot on the riving knife blade has also been changed from an open ended slot to a close ended slot. This change appears to be a safety improvement to prevent the remote possibility of the blade ever being launched in the event than an improper installation should lead to the blade contacting the riving knife. The blade guard itself is somewhat larger than earlier versions, but still retains its excellent view of the work piece, which is a primary reason that I actually use it! I had good success with even the earliest versions of Bob Ross’ BORK, but his latest is the most robust and easiest to install version yet.


----------



## gpeck (Nov 24, 2010)

Does that system come with anti kick back fingers?
Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

gpeck said:


> Does that system come with anti kick back fingers?
> Thanks


Take a look at the BORK site. I think they concentrate on the riving knife, hence the acronym Bolt On Riving Knife.

http://theborkstore.com/


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

gpeck said:


> Does that system come with anti kick back fingers?
> Thanks


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Rudy81 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have been searching for a splitter or riving knife that would work with my Jet JWTS-10JF saw. I really dislike the stock setup and have been using the saw without the stock splitter as a result. Needless to say, I am less that comfortable without those basic safety features.

Today I ordered the BORK with blade guard. This really looks like an ideal after market part now that some improvements have been made to the product. 

Thanks for your post on the latest updates.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks nice. Wish i would have looked around more before dropping 200 on an old unisaw oem off ebay. Could have had a dust collection option for the same price :tongue_smilie:


----------

